# What to wear during winter?



## MustangTrainer (Jan 6, 2019)

If you don't want to spend a whole lot of money on a bunch of new clothes, my recommendation would be this:

Gloves- Any gloves will technically work, although leather riding gloves will last a lot longer than anything else. I got mine for about 20 bucks and they've lasted 3 years. If your gloves aren't warm enough, putting on surgical gloves beneath your regular gloves keeps your hands a lot warmer without losing mobility. 

Winter Jacket- I would recommend getting another jacket to use just for horse riding since a regular jacket will start to smell like horse pretty quickly. Doesn't have to be anything too fancy, just warm and a waterproof outer shell is ideal in case you get dumped in the snow. If you have a thrift store near you, I've found those to be excellent for good quality, cheap jackets. Try on multiple jackets in several places to see what you like. I have a coat very similar to this (https://www.landsend.com/products/w...CN5zl9Qa5Ckvlh0O4nvtYbFvpmf82UBoCU0EQAvD_BwE_) that I really like for winter riding.

Boots- I've always just used my usual boots during the winter but I will usually wear compression socks and thick woolen socks under my boots. Buying thicker socks will be cheaper than getting new boots, but I've heard good things about Mountain Horse boots, so it mostly depends on how much money you want to spend.

I also recommend finding thermal underwear that can fit easily under your clothes. It keeps you really warm and you don't have to dress with as many thick layers. 


Hope that helps!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Carhartt jackets are great for riding and barn chores. Gloves well it's a toss up try to find water proof & windproof thinsulate gloves. Waterproof being important keeps hands dry so there warm. 

Boots also need to be water proof makes a huge difference. Not sure what you have available.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I second what @MustangTrainer suggests.

I do have a separate jacket for horse/barn work. I also have winter boots, which are just large men's western boots that I can fit a couple pair of socks into. They are still big enough that if a horse slips, or I otherwise fall off, I can get my feet out of them and not get hung up. But as soon as I'm done riding I put on boots I can easily walk in. 

I do have a pair of wool liners that I can wear under mittens if I'm going to be out for hours.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I also have designated barn clothes so I don't get my other clothing smelling of the barn etc

My old barn coat was getting pretty ratty and worn so I dropped in at the thrift store to see if there was a coat I could use and I was lucky, I found an excellent quality coat with a water resistand outer shell and a good lining with adjustments at the sleeves and it zips right up to my chin for colder weather. It cost $10 and a great buy.

I usually get a pair of rubber boots that are too big for me and I put good insoles in them and wear with good winter socks for cleaning stables and they usually do unless it gets bitterly cold.
I have a pair of winter riding boots that are pretty good, but I also have a pair of snowmobile boots for really cold days. I have safety stirrups so don't worry about them being tight.

I wear a good set of long underwear and if really cold I will wear my chaps as well and seem to be ok for most cold weather. With the chaps I sure hope I don't get tossed off or have to get off for some reason as I find it hard to get back on.

I also have a knitted collar that I am able to pull up right to my eyes to keep my face warm if I need it.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

On the topic of pants that are great for both chores and riding, these things:

You can get them super cheap at mall kiosks this time of year (and even cheaper after Christmas!) and they are soft and cozy inside with furry lining, and the outer texture is suede-like and decently grippy. They have good stretch, cute patterns, and are WARM without being bulky. And like 1/10th the price of real winter breeches. I basically live in these things at the barn.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes, you want a coat/gloves etc. for 'barn only' use. Your everyday coat will reek if you use it.

How cold are we talking in your area? We get temps -30 or colder, with high winds, so this is what's on the porch currently for 'barn clothing'.

- insulated Carhart bibs (these are key to staying comfortable at extremely cold temps) I usually wear them over jeans, but you can also do an underlayer (long johns, etc.) then pants then the bibs. Be careful. These are warm. If you overdress, you'll sweat and then chill. If I wear the bibs, I usually wear a lighter coat or layers so I can take some off when I'm working and get warm.
- Carhart barn coat (wool lined)
- a lighter winter coat (my old everyday coat)
- a couple of jackets/vests
- insulated boots
- wool socks (I pull these on over my regular socks)
- several sets of various gloves/mittens
- stocking cap
- ski mask
- scarf


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm also looking for a new riding coat that won't break the bank. I have a cheap old one from Target that's lasted me a bit, but it does have a hole or 2 in it now & it's not extra warm. :lol: Definitely like this thread! Very helpful! 

I usually just double up on socks when it's really cold. A ski mask can help keep your face warm, if not mentioned already. Layers, layers, layers! 

I wear breeches in the winter when I ride on cold days/nights. I mostly wear leggings when I ride, but it's too cold for them in the winter. I also put thermals underneath which helps me stay warm.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Chaps also help. My thighs are usually the only part of me that get cold when I ride. Chaps help with that.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Silk glove liners are very helpful under good leather gloves. Some gloves are warm but so think, it is impossible to ride with. 

My Land's end jacket is about 20 years old and still going strong! It is my designated barn coat. Have a different coat for non-horsey times. 

I also have two different kinds of insulated boots, a tall pair and a short pair. With thick socks they keep my toes from freezing. 

The short pair is Dublin brand, and is very handy to put on and off and is quite warm. I really like those. Tall ones are old, Stateline made them and they are nice for really windy days because they cover my calf. Have a new pair, Mountain horse, and never wear them. Just don't fit right and uncomfortable to walk in.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

SteadyOn said:


> On the topic of pants that are great for both chores and riding, these things:
> 
> You can get them super cheap at mall kiosks this time of year (and even cheaper after Christmas!) and they are soft and cozy inside with furry lining, and the outer texture is suede-like and decently grippy. . . .


SteadyOn, do you know of an online source with the same properties? Or is there a brand name I could search for? I'm not in the land of malls. Those are cute, but all the leggings I've had are so slick and I'd hate to order something because it looks like those and then have it be so slippery as to be useless in the saddle.



Woodhaven said:


> I usually get a pair of rubber boots that are too big for me and I put good insoles in them and wear with good winter socks for cleaning stables and they usually do unless it gets bitterly cold.


I do this, too - I have two pairs of Muck boots, one that's snug over my regular socks for fall/spring wear, and another pair a full size larger that I wear with a 2nd pair of thick fuzzy socks in winter. I'm rarely cold in that - it takes a while on a particularly cold day for the cold to make it through. (I do have a pair of boots that are insulated _and_ oversize for super thick socks that I can wear when I'll be out for a long time at cold temps.)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

avjudge said:


> SteadyOn, do you know of an online source with the same properties? Or is there a brand name I could search for? I'm not in the land of malls. Those are cute, but all the leggings I've had are so slick and I'd hate to order something because it looks like those and then have it be so slippery as to be useless in the saddle.


Walmart has a lot of these cheap


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

avjudge said:


> SteadyOn, do you know of an online source with the same properties? Or is there a brand name I could search for? I'm not in the land of malls. Those are cute, but all the leggings I've had are so slick and I'd hate to order something because it looks like those and then have it be so slippery as to be useless in the saddle.


I'm in Canada and it looks like the site for them is also Canadian, but, these are the ones I have and love! 

https://justcozy.ca/

And hey, looks like they ship internationally -- and they're super cheap today for Cyber Monday!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's the direct link for the "fur"-lined ones that are so good. https://justcozy.ca/collections/cozyleggings

ETA: they run small. So if you think you're in between on sizes, round up.

I've been wearing a pair all day and I don't want to take them off!!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

SteadyOn said:


> On the topic of pants that are great for both chores and riding, these things:
> 
> You can get them super cheap at mall kiosks this time of year (and even cheaper after Christmas!) and they are soft and cozy inside with furry lining, and the outer texture is suede-like and decently grippy. They have good stretch, cute patterns, and are WARM without being bulky. And like 1/10th the price of real winter breeches. I basically live in these things at the barn.


@Steady on do they come with the high heels? or do you order them separately?:smile:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Because we get low temps, snow and wind rather than rain. I really do prefer wool for gloves and coats. And if it gets wet it stays warm compared to other materials.

If you want to go cheap wool, try thrift or an army surplus store.
I buy wool sweaters with the shawl collars (I think they were Norwegian)from army surplus. Years ago I had a wool trench coat(Swedish?) with split up the back perfect for riding. Someone stole it.

A couple weekends ago a friend and hit the thrift stores in a ski town. I found a nice heavy wool peacoat for $15 plus so many ski jackets for great prices if you wanted to go with modern materials.

I love the Peacoat. I hate when my neck or ears get cold. A silk rag tied around my neck and stand the collar up. So cozy. I've been wearing it every day to go outside to feed.

I have these insulated wool hats. They have the ear flap that folds in plus the ear band that keeps it cinched on in the wind.
https://crowncap.com/catalog/ladies-wool-railroad-hat/

For gloves it depends on what I'm doing, just for riding I like the rag wool gloves or mittens(Alyeska) that have the flap that folds back so you can use your fingers if need be. I have used them with split reins without much issue. Also bought army surplus wool gloves and double them.
Last year I bought a pair of Back On Track gloves which I wear under whatever gloves I need due to starting to get a bit of arthritis and poor circulation.

Boots, it depends on the weather, what I'm doing and the horse I'm riding. I have Schnee lace up snow pacs but I have big oversized stirrups. I have got hung up in them when a horse fell with me. So the big boots make me nervous. If I can get away with a larger size riding boot with wool socks, I prefer to do so.

Chaps are awesome. I don't have any shotguns right now but last winter I wore my hubby's when we sorted and shipped calves on a cold stormy day or riding through the heifers. They were too big but were still warmer than wearing ch!nks.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I live in eastern Canada and ride outside all winter in -15C temps. I try not to ride in -20C but with the wind, it happens. Even on a milder day, it doesn't take much wind (remember, you'll be creating your own as your horse moves) to make the temperature a LOT colder!

First, you need a helmet cover. Really, to me that is one if the necessities, and they're not that expensive. They cover your helmet and have a fleece flap with velcro that covers your lower face. This will save your cheeks. On milder days, you can wrap the velcro around the back if you don't want it in your face. I keep mine on my helmet all winter long. https://www.ovationriding.com/product/winter-helmet-cover/

For riding, I like T-max gloves that I buy at Mark's Work Wearhouse. I get the men's smalls - not because I have big hands (they're actually pretty tiny), but because the ladies' gloves are never as warm as the men's for some unexplained reason. These work well - the leather helps with the grip and they are really warm. https://www.marks.com/en/windriver-t-max-driving-glove-32058.html#32058[color]=BLACK I only wear them for riding - if you do chores with them, they won't last long as they're not work gloves. For chores, stretchy gloves with thick wool mitts are best. You can take the mitts off if you need more dexterity, then put them back on. 

I also have full (top and bottom) merino wool under garments from Mark's. On really cold days, I wear them under my winter breeches and I stay reasonably warm. 

I agree with you on the down coat. Good for chores, not for riding. I usually layer when I ride. Merino wool undershirt, then sweatshirt, then my puffy vest and finally, a fairly light top layer or my plaid wool jacket for colder days. Quite often I will peel off my coat during warm-up though, thus the puffy vest underneath. It's usually enough to keep my core warm. 

You do need boots. Really good winter riding boots. No getting around those. If there's one thing you should splurge on, it's this in my opinion. Sooooo many riders try to get through the winter without proper winter riding boots, thinking they can just add warmer socks, but they're always complaining their feet are frozen. Don't do this. Get good winter riding boots. But be warned, they won't be good for walking around in snow or doing chores. Best to keep another pair of boots on hand for that. Just for brushing and tacking up it's fine though. And yes, of course you'll want wool socks. I prefer a nylon sock underneath, like a knee-high nylon I can put on under my wool socks. Make sure your winter boots are big enough to accommodate thick socks. If your toes are begin squeezed in the boot, they'll be cold. 

Oh, and if you really want to go all out, and make riding in the winter an awesome experience, get yourself one of these riding skirts! The company who makes them is called Arctic skirt, and they are absolutely amazing. They wrap around your waist and fasten in the front with velcro (there is an adjustable string waist). There are velcro straps that go around your leg. My daughter and I love ours. Not absolutely necessary, but if you feel like splurging, you won't regret investing in one of these. https://www.arctichorsegear.com/collections/insulated-skirts


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Currently I need to buy :
Gloves or mittens? Do I need equestrian winter gloves or any gloves can do the job?
I find it best to have 2 pairs. A waterproof pair for barn work, which can be an equestrian brand or otherwise. Also, a pair for riding. I really like SSG gloves for that purpose.
Winter jacket : I'm a bit scared of down jacket, because yes it's warm and I already have one for my day to day life, but with horse's smell and all of horse things, I don't want jacket to smell bad or have to clean it each month.
I highly recommend saving up for a long equestrian riding jacket, that is similar to this: https://mountainhorseusa.com/outerwear/mountain-horse-registered-nova-coat I have a similar jacket and It is so warm that I've started to wear it outside the barn too! Other than that, I like how the exterior material is able to be wiped down and being able to adjust it for riding is super convenient. 
Boots : Leather western boots are good, but it's a bit cold when you are outside for 1h or more. Should I invest in winter riding boots like the one from Mountain Horse?
Yes, they do help a lot, but I will say that the mountain horse active high rider runs VERY tall and bulky, and the rimfrost gives me major blisters. However, I do have the active paddock boots from them and they are great and super warm! 

Something like this: https://greenhawk.com/wdItemDesc.asp?strilhID=Promo4NewOct&strmdNumber=DRC8518&stricSKU=DRC8518 might also help. It is thin enough to comfortably fit under your helmet. Or a helmet cover like others mentioned is a useful thing to have.


----------

